# How to connect DSL router and Telephone (BSNL) using black cable(w/o RJ11 cable) ?



## fz8975 (Mar 5, 2014)

*How to extend distance between DSL router and Telephone (BSNL) using black cable(w/o RJ11 cable) ?*

BSNL Landline comes via a black cable which goes into a box which has a RJ11 jack.
Normally this would go to splitter, one for ADSL router and other for Telephone.
But I want to keep Router on first floor and telephone on second floor, and the RJ11 cable is not so long, but there is very long black cable.
So how can I do this ??


----------



## fz8975 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: How to extend distance between DSL router and Telephone (BSNL) using black cable(w/o RJ11 cable)*

??????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2014)

buy a long rj-11 cable.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm guessing the "black cable" is the phone line which should have two wires in it.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 6, 2014)

from the splitter take the rj11 (black) cable to where ever u want to place the modem.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: How to extend distance between DSL router and Telephone (BSNL) using black cable(w/o RJ11 cable)*

In splitter u have 3 ports right?
Ok so connect telephone to the center splitter ,router in modem and the main line from electricity board to the port adjacent to the modem


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 6, 2014)

the ideal situation is the first box / connection comes where you want to place router. from there, a parallel telephone connection wire is taken out up to the point where you want the telephone. ask the lineman to give you a parallel telephone connection (long cable).


----------



## fz8975 (Mar 6, 2014)

EDIT

OK Done
When you open the socket you can have one LINE in and one PARALLEL/EXTRA Line out and then this PARALLEL line goes to another socket


----------

